

Trojanized PuTTY - panarky
http://www.symantec.com/connect/fr/blogs/check-your-sources-trojanized-open-source-ssh-software-used-steal-information

======
slipstream-
Link doesn't seem to work for me?

~~~
dokument
Here is the google cache. It seems to work.

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww....](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.symantec.com%2Fconnect%2Fblogs%2Fcheck-
your-sources-trojanized-open-source-ssh-software-used-steal-
information&oq=cache%3Awww.symantec.com%2Fconnect%2Fblogs%2Fcheck-your-
sources-trojanized-open-source-ssh-software-used-steal-
information&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.902j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8)

